# Mr. Beer banner at CS!



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I have a batch fermenting as I type. Should be ready for bottling in about a week. I've not done this before, but it is pretty cool. The beer will probably be skunky, which is why I'm inviting co-workers over for all-you-can-drink beer!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I have brewed a Mr. Beer b4.... I was anal about cleanliness and such so nothing got contaminated or anything.... the beer just had a really weird after taste..... not in a good way.... I'd maybe do again.... The beer got drank!

I beleive it was the amber one.

Good luck with yours... and dont forget after you bottle you should let it condition for some time....


----------



## Joan (Dec 1, 2007)

Was ist Mister Beer? Is that a kit from the grocery store? 

(Homebrewer since 1989.)


----------



## giono2 (May 15, 2007)

I have been homebrewing for a few years now. In fact, I used to smoke Havana Honey's while I brewed, which got me into cigars. I've never done a Mr. Beer kit, but I can tell you that home brewing and cigars were really meant for each other. BTW, let us know how the beer tastes; and feel free to contact me regarding home brewing.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

giono2 said:


> I have been homebrewing for a few years now. In fact, I used to smoke Havana Honey's while I brewed, which got me into cigars. I've never done a Mr. Beer kit, but I can tell you that home brewing and cigars were really meant for each other. BTW, let us know how the beer tastes; and feel free to contact me regarding home brewing.


It is Mr. Beer, High Country Canadian Draft. I don't think it will be good because nothing good comes from Canada! :r:r:r:chk


----------



## giono2 (May 15, 2007)

So how's the beer coming? Does Sam Adams need to start worrying about competition?


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

giono2 said:


> So how's the beer coming? Does Sam Adams need to start worrying about competition?


just bottled em up last night. The Wort smelled nice. 7 more days to carbonate, and anoher 1 1/2 days to chill. Should be ready to drink by next Friday or Sat. I can't wait! Maybe I'll bust out the camera.


----------



## Benz_one (Mar 22, 2006)

Boonedoggle - I just bottled up the same Canadian Draft from Mr. Beer last night. Should be interesting to see how it turns out. How long did you let the beer ferment before you bottled?


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Benz_one said:


> Boonedoggle - I just bottled up the same Canadian Draft from Mr. Beer last night. Should be interesting to see how it turns out. How long did you let the beer ferment before you bottled?


I went 18 days before bottling. Only one more day left in the bottle before she's ready to chill and enjoy! I'll be cracking one on Friday with some pics! I'm anxious to hear about yours too!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I started with a Mr. Beer. It was actually given to me as a Christmas Gift from an ex-girlfriends parents. It is a good introduction to brewing. But eventually, you will want to move on. I do not know if they have changed the kits that come with it, but go with Corn Sugar instead of table sugar for priming. I did my first batch with the table Sugar and it had that cider taste to it. Not bad, but not great.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I started with a Mr. Beer. It was actually given to me as a Christmas Gift from an ex-girlfriends parents. It is a good introduction to brewing. But eventually, you will want to move on. I do not know if they have changed the kits that come with it, but go with Corn Sugar instead of table sugar for priming. I did my first batch with the table Sugar and it had that cider taste to it. Not bad, but not great.


NOW he tells me! :r


----------

